# Hive Preservation



## BRUCE KELLMAN (Jul 6, 2017)

Have both Tung and Linseed oils and wondering which would be best? Thanks!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Well ..... for the _best_ "hive preservation", an opaque coating that blocks UV light would be best. Generally, paint does a better job of blocking UV than any clear or semi-clear coating like the oils you referenced.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I have used both for interior use, but as Graham said paint is best for preservation. If you want to go with non-paint I would use tung oil if you can find real tung oil. This might help: https://www.popularwoodworking.com/...shing-blog/comparing-linseed-oil-and-tung-oil


----------



## BRUCE KELLMAN (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you Fivej.


----------



## BRUCE KELLMAN (Jul 6, 2017)

Just watched a Beekeeper melt beeswax and mix Linseed oil with the wax to coat his hives.


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

Linseed is economic. I wish I had a wax dipper. Pine tar anyone?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Linseed oil did not seem to help that much. The wood still got dark more quickly and did not last any longer that I could tell.


----------



## thebrighthive (Dec 19, 2017)

We use tung oil on our cypress hives and re-apply it a couple times a year. It works well as a sealant, but cypress and other rot-resistant woods don't need nearly as much protection as pine. We're ok if our cypress hives start to gray and weather over time due to UV rays since graying isn't an indicator of them rotting or losing function. Tung oil also brings out the grain of the wood nicely, but I assume linseed does as well.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Linseed oil looks great when first applied then after a few months outside the wood starts turning black and looks terrible. Wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## thebrighthive (Dec 19, 2017)

Here's a picture of 2 of my cypress Langstroths that I coated with tung oil 2 years ago, and never re-applied. They'll gray out/turn black if you don't re-apply.


----------



## mahobee (Apr 24, 2013)

thebrighthive said:


> Here's a picture of 2 of my cypress Langstroths that I coated with tung oil 2 years ago, and never re-applied. They'll gray out/turn black if you don't re-apply.
> 
> View attachment 36803


Same experience. I've had good luck buying resin/parafin dipped equipment from Shastina.


----------

